# Solved: How to change dryer appliance plugs?



## Conne'isseur (Sep 23, 2007)

Hello, I just got a new dryer, and was given the other plug for it, but I am unsure how to wire it. It has the four prong plug, with the four connections, but I nned to switch it to the three wire plug to fit my outlet. The three prong plug has no colors or any indications as to what each individual wire is, so I am unsure where each three goes. I see the three screwed connections, but I don't want to put each wire on the wrong one. Does anyone have a guide so I do this right?


----------



## Conne'isseur (Sep 23, 2007)

Nevermind, I found out how. I just made sure that the middle cord was connected to the middle screw that had a ground to the frame.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

EDIT: Just saw your latest post about figuring it out.

Are you living in an older home in the USA? If so, then this information may be of some assistance:

*Convert 4 Prong Dryer Cord to 3 Prong Outlet*
http://homerenovations.about.com/od/electrical/a/artdryeroutlet.htm

*WARNING: *If you are unsure about any of the instructions or are not not 100% comfortable with following them, contact the store that sold you the dryer and see if they will supply the correct cord and attach it to the dryer for you or you hire a licensed electrician to update your outlet or to change the cord.


----------



## Conne'isseur (Sep 23, 2007)

cwwozniak said:


> EDIT: Just saw your latest post about figuring it out.
> 
> Are you living in an older home in the USA? If so, then this information may be of some assistance:
> 
> ...


I got it working no problem, but thank you for the assistance, and taking the time.:up:


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Conne'isseur said:


> but thank you for the assistance, and taking the time.:up:


You are very welcome. :up:

As the original poster, you can keep our moderators happy by marking this topic "Solved" in the drop down Thread Tools menu above your first post.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

cwwozniak said:


> You are very welcome. :up:
> 
> As the original poster, you can keep our moderators happy by marking this topic "Solved" in the drop down Thread Tools menu above your first post.


It isn't really to keep us happy. Some people complain as they browse through the posts when trying to find problems that they think they can help with. If not marked, they needlessly read posts about problems that no longer exist.

It also lets people know what worked.


----------

